# Logical to buy an SD DVR?



## scottbu123 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am planning on adding a DVR to an SDTV soon. Seeing as the SD DVR's haven't been updated in a while, would it still be logical to purchase one of those or buy an HD DVR instead?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you going to utilize MRV on that TV? If so, it's a no-brainer for the HD DVR. (Unless you get an R22, which is unlikely.)


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

IMHO it isn't logical to invest in _anything_ SD today. :nono2:
That ship has sailed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you get a HD DVR remembere that you'll also have to pay the $10/month HD access charge in addition to that $7/month DVR fee. 

But I'd also vote for the HD DVR since it has DirecTV on Demand, Media Share and TVApps. Plus even if you don't have a HDTV the picture when tuned to a HD channel will look a lot better then the SD version of it, even on a SDTV.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The HD DVR as there is apparently no longer an HD access fee, it now would cost no more except for the upfront difference in initial cost.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davring said:


> The HD DVR as there is apparently no longer an HD access fee, it now would cost no more except for the upfront difference in initial cost.


That's true if the OP fits the requirements as an existing customer to get 24 months of free HD. There are some that won't sign up for that due to the autopay requirement, so I gave the worst case costs.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you already have HD on your account, then getting an HD DVR is the obvious choice. If you do not already have HD and do not plan to upgrade to HD in the predictable future, then an SD DVR should serve your needs well.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The viewing differences between the HD DVR and the SD DVR when connected to an SD TV are so small with the current software that you can purchase an SD DVR and have almost all of the HD DVR features (except HD of course!) In addition, the SD DVR's have some cool features the HD DVR's don't. For example, they can RECORD the Sonic Tap music channels. They can also be set up to respond to both an RF and IR remote at the same time. And, of course, they have a channel 3/4 RF output which is perfect for feeding another TV in a different room from the same DVR. (and it doesn't cost $3 a month like multi-room viewing does)

There are also other benefits. Like earlier this week when all the HD DVR's were locked up and people were banging their heads against the wall complaining about missed recordings, the SD DVR's didn't miss a beat (or recording)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> The viewing differences between the HD DVR and the SD DVR when connected to an SD TV are so small with the current software that you can purchase an SD DVR and have almost all of the HD DVR features (except HD of course!)


Not exactly true. When viewing SD channels via the HD-DVR on a SD TV, the viewing differences will be small. But, when viewing an HD channel on the SD TV it does look a lot better.

- Merg


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

scottbu123 said:


> I am planning on adding a DVR to an SDTV soon. Seeing as the SD DVR's haven't been updated in a while, would it still be logical to purchase one of those or buy an HD DVR instead?


To fully answer your question we need to know a bit more about your setup:

1) Do you currently have any HD receivers and have HD access already turned on?
2) Do you plan on using MRV now or any point in the future?

As the previous posters pointed out, if the answer to 1 and/or 2 is Yes, the most logical thing to do is get an HD DVR. If the answer to both is No, well, it gets a little more gray.


----------



## scottbu123 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, thanks guys. I do not plan on using MRV or HD in the near future.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

scott - if you are in an MPEG4 locals market, you have NO choice but to use HD only boxes, as R16/16 will NOT work on locals...


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I still have two SD DirecTivo receivers that are about 6 years old. One of them just died yesterday (overheating issue, even when cold). Funny thing is, I had just placed an order for MRV a few hours earlier. I think the price differential between SD and HD is basically negligible in the long term, so you should go with HD receivers.

Now, I just hope the HD DVRs I'm getting play nice with my old SD sets. I'm going to need to use RF modulators, as these sets are so old and cheap that they don't even have composite (RCA) inputs.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

PHL said:


> I think the price differential between SD and HD is basically negligible in the long term, so you should go with HD receivers.


Maybe. Maybe not. It's the "stick it to you" upgrade charge and the restriction that you have lost your option to change providers for two years (new 2 year commitment) that keeps me a DirecTV SD-only subscriber. If they truly wanted subscribers to enjoy HD they would allow folks that have R22's to add HD without adding another HD receiver. But they want that 2 year commitment and ridiculous upgrade fee.

I'll bet I'll be sitting here in the future laughing at all the folks who didn't wait for the new HD DirecTiVo and are stuck with a commitment, no deals, and a reconditioned HR-21.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

what's the bet?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> I'll bet I'll be sitting here in the future laughing at all the folks who didn't wait for the new HD DirecTiVo and are stuck with a commitment, no deals, and a reconditioned HR-21.


And I bet that the folks that waited for the new Tivo will shoot themselves because they didn't get a HR24 and be able to use all the functionality that the HR24 has.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Heck, some of them will they'll shoot themselves for not going HD 3-4 years ago


----------

